# Mazzer Super Jolly Doser Screws?



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Recently acquired an SJ timer in good condition & I am delighted with it. My question is what are the 3 slotted round head screws, located at the front of the doser near the bottom for? What size/material are they & can buy you them off the shelf?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

They are for the plastic tamper that is useless, I will have a look and see if I have a couple in my box of mazzer spares for you.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> They are for the plastic tamper that is useless, I will have a look and see if I have a couple in my box of mazzer spares for you.


Nice one Dave, another example of your generous nature this evening.









I tried a couple of Quick Mill casing screws, which fitted although I think one of them might have been too long for the screw that goes I front of the exit chute.


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks Dave much appreciated.


----------

